
Ask HN: How/Where should I (a designer) learn advanced front-end development? - seekingcharlie
I&#x27;m a UI&#x2F;UX designer and product manager. I&#x27;m very experienced with HTML and CSS and good enough at SQL for what I&#x27;ve needed as a PM. I&#x27;ve worked in several engineering teams and am often opening PRs to refactor CSS or for easier tickets, like text changes, or responsive improvements. I&#x27;ve also built a bunch of custom Wordpress sites as a freelancer but I hardly know PHP in isolation.<p>I want to take my skills a step further and be able to contribute to building something. I&#x27;d eventually love to build a side-project of my own.<p>Considering my experience, would React be a good place for me to start? I don&#x27;t know JS apart from using basic Jquery libraries on websites. What about Rails? Should I do a bootcamp?<p>FWIW, my current company&#x27;s stack is Laravel and Mithril but we may be moving to React soon. Should I learn those first?
======
saluki
If you just want to be able to build something I would get started with your
own building your own project.

Since you already know html and css you have a head start on people starting
from scratch.

Don't just focus on just the front end, learn full stack development, even if
you specialize in only front end in the future it's good to have a base of
what is going on across the entire app.

I would recommend Rails or Laravel.

I think Laravel has the more active community currently and it's also what
your company is currently using so I would use that.

Check out Laracasts.com, they have free lessons to get you started.

I would do the getting started with Laravel series.

Pick out a project of your own that you would like to create and just start
working on it. It could be crud initially, then mix in some javascript and
jQuery building on top of Laravel as you get more experience and want it to do
more things.

Once you have the basics of that running you can look at Vue or React.
Laracasts has some vue tutorials.

Since you mentioned starting your own side project check out
StartUpsForTheRestOfUs.com it's a great podcast.

------
rasikjain
Here is based on what worked for me when I picked up front-end development.

1) Pick a framework you are interested in. It can be either react, vue or any
other framework.

2) Try to do some beginner examples from the official guide and blogs.

3) Go through the basic concepts from official help documentation.

4) Learn Core javascript concepts (ES6, Data types, Classes, Error handling,
callbacks etc)

5) Basic understanding of eco system which helps to compile, build, test etc
(webpack, babel, npm, node, linting etc )

6) Learn Typescript, this will help in a long run. More devs are using
Typescript as part of front-end programming.

------
flignats
Angular + Firebase/Firestore

